# Worst Diarrhea with Period Ever!



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

The last dr., who suggested hysterectomy, said it would happen. He said the Diarrhea, the pain, the heavy flow would all get worse before it's over. I often experience a good cleansing (for one's who's normally constipated) during my periods, but nothing like what's going on with me right now! D had me up ALL night Tuesday and my cycle started Wednesday a.m. This is the first time I've never had to stay out of work because of D. My butt is so sore til it's hard to sit. And, it's still going on. I've taken Immodium which seemed to help slightly, but it has not stopped. Don't know what to do; this is all new to me! I'm about ready to tell that dr to take it all out right now!! I don't want to go through this another month!Don't know what to eat or drink...I wonder if he touched something when he was doing the vaginal ultrasound that might have sparked this reaction?


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Patty. Sorry you're feeling so rotten. I have bad periods also. For me everything started after my second child was born and I had my tubes tied. My bleeding is very heavy, crampy and clotty. Sorry to be so graphic. Does this sound like you? I've wondered if I had a hyster(sp) if all my IBS symptoms would just go away. Just wishful thinking I guess. But I'm getting desperate for help too. Have you ever tried taking the calicum for D? That really helped me with that. Hope you are feeling much better!







Kelly


----------



## timandsveta (Feb 20, 2003)

Guys,You need to see your OBGYN and ask him/her about diagnostic laparoscopy to rule out Endometiosis! You really really should consider doing it. Having bad diarrhea with your period is a classic symptom of Endo! Please contact Endometriosis Association at www.endometriosisassn.org. And don't rush with Histerectomy since doesn't help over 30% of women. I myself was misdiagnosed with IBS for several years before getting Endo diagnosis. I had diarrhea throughout the cycle and with period, and as many as 79% of women with Endo report GI problems! I'm now posting on this board and all other IBS boards I can find urging people to get tested. Recent study showed an average delay of 10 years from the offset of symptoms till correct diagnosis! But with time, Endo gets worse, and therefore, increases your chances of being infertile and causes more pain! Don't wait!Svetlana


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

hi, Patty. my D/bowel problems never got that acute, but they did start worsening before my gyno. problems got so severe that my parts had to come out. you might eventually feel much better if you were to have a hyster. (but I'm not saying you should have one.)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I was diagnosed many years ago with adenomyosis, but have been able to control pain with Motrin, then birth control pills, and now Aleve. BUT, diarrhea has never been a problem. I'm usually C!


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm a C&D girl, but the D with the cramps of my period are the WORST! It's better with the pill, but that really just makes the duration shorter, not the pain.







I actually passed out a few times when I was in High School due to the cramps. And cramps in one place=cramps all over!Midol started a few days before my period along with one Immodium usually help, but you know what the BEST is?? HEAT! Now a heating pad is hard to use at work all day- I have fallen in LOVE with those sticky heated things they sell now! Playtex makes them- try it out! Helps my cramps and D tremendously!God I can ramble! Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok how can you tell the difference between the normal abdominal pain you get with your period or Endometriosis pain?I was thinking of seeing a ob/gyn about this. I usually have painful bowel movements with my period so I don't know if it's just the IBS acting up or if it's a symptom of endometriosis?


----------

